# Leaving country - claim tax back?



## cookie (29 Aug 2007)

Hi

I finish work tomorrow to go travel and work abroad.  

Can anyone advise of the required form or process on claiming back tax for the year as I only worked until end of Aug.

thanks
C


----------



## jrewing (29 Aug 2007)

*Re: Leaving Country Claim Tax back.*

Call your local Revenue Office and they will help you. I did this a few years ago and received the money in less than a month.


----------



## BRICKTOP (29 Aug 2007)

You need form P50 (on the Revenue site) and submit this and your P45 to your local PAYE office. Its not "tax back" it is a claim for unused credits i.e. the remaining credits for 2007. Enjoy your travels.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2007)

BRICKTOP said:


> Its not "tax back"


Yes it is - it's a claim for repayment of (some or all) tax deducted to date which becomes an overpayment when otherwise unused tax credits are set against the deductions already made.

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## BRICKTOP (29 Aug 2007)

The use of the term "tax back" would imply that the OP believes they will get a full refund of all the PAYE tax they have paid for the YTD when they leave the state. This is AFAIK not the case. You will get a refund in relation to your unused tax credits e.g if you left in December you would get little or nothing of the tax you have paid during the year back.


----------



## Nige (29 Aug 2007)

but it's still tax back.


----------



## BRICKTOP (29 Aug 2007)

its actually some tax back........


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2007)

BRICKTOP said:


> its actually some tax back........


But could be all depending on the individual's circumstances.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> But could be all depending on the individual's circumstances.


 
............or nothing.........again depending on circumstances. ( still tax back tho regardless of how much or how little would I am sure be very welcomed by the OP )


----------



## cookie (5 Sep 2007)

Yeah, its "some" tax back. 

Understood.

Thanks for advice, P50 time and P45 in hand!


----------



## Corcaioch (6 Sep 2007)

Revenue may only deal with your refund if you assure them that you will not be tax resident in Ireland for 2008. 

Assuming that you are tax resident in Ireland for 2007 and if you were also to be resident in 2008 there is a possibilty that your foreign earnings may  be taxable in Ireland as well as your destination country.


----------



## Milkybarkid (19 Oct 2007)

I am to in the same boat, i have both my p50 form and my p45 form, however I am unsure about one part of the p50 form, where it asks" if I will be working abroad or not" if I plan to travel for 2007 and am not going to work till 2008 in Australlia do I put down no, does this make a differnece if I put down yes or no to this question does in hugely effect the amount of tax I will be getting back. Anyone know cheers


----------



## dobsdave (19 Oct 2007)

Milkybarkid said:


> I am to in the same boat, i have both my p50 form and my p45 form, however I am unsure about one part of the p50 form, where it asks" if I will be working abroad or not" if I plan to travel for 2007 and am not going to work till 2008 in Australlia do I put down no, does this make a differnece if I put down yes or no to this question does in hugely effect the amount of tax I will be getting back. Anyone know cheers


 
Put down no if you're not going to work during the remainder of 2007.


----------



## Milkybarkid (22 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the advise, do you know if there is a huge difference in the tax you get back if you work during 2007 in Australlia or if you dont work in 2007. Or will you get the same amount of tax back either way. Cheers


----------



## Justhome (22 Oct 2007)

Hi 

I have a query related to this topic. I left Ireland in April 2006 to go travelling. I did not complete a Form P50 before I left. While I was away I ended up doing some contract work (tax free) in the caribbean. From looking at the tax residency rules (183, 280 day rule) I would be considered tax resident in 2006 but not in 2007. 

Now that I'm home I would like to take up employment before end of 2007. Can I do this without there being any tax implications for the income I earned while abroad? i.e as non resident for 2007 any income I earn from now until end of 2007 will be subject to full tax (assume I wont get credits for 2007 as a non resident).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## podowd (24 Oct 2007)

It's not clear from your posting if your contract work was in 2006 or 2007? 

If you are from Ireland originally and you were tax resident for 2006 then any earnings you had in 2006 (whether earned in Ireland or overseas) would be taxable in Ireland and should be accounted for on your Form 11 for 2006.

If the work is in 2007 and you're not tax resident in 2007 there wouldn't be any tax implications.

In order to get back into the PAYE system you will have to fill out a Form 12A, which will ask where you've been, for how long, and what your earnings were whilst overseas. The Revenue use this form to assess what tax credits you are entitled to - you will get tax credits in 2007 if you are working in Ireland, but possibly just from the date of your return rather than for the whole year.

You need to be sure of your tax resident status and should take advice on this (either from an accountant or direct from the revenue), based on what you're saying you may actually be tax resident in 2006 AND 2007, the downside of which is that you would be taxable in full on your foreign earnings, the upside is however that you would be entitled to the full year's tax credits and should therefore pay little or no tax for the remaining months of the year.

Rgds

podowd
www.prima.ie


----------

